# New siggy help.



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2008)

G'day guys, I was wondering if some of you siggy gurus could do up a new siggy for me. I have attached an image that I would like to be used but am unsure about a background to it. Maybe an Aussie flag, or the RAAF blue/white roundel??
Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2008)

Heres 2 quick ones. I gotta think alittle and see what I can really do.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 9, 2008)

here are my first couple of attempts hope ya like 'em the last one I've mucked around with the roundels position in Australia


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I was working on one, and then Scooter snuck in an stole my idea, you little punk!!!  Nice work bud. My idea was going to be very close to your bottom one.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 9, 2008)

hehe sorry mate I've been working on that all day


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll try and start on one tonight when i get back from work i got a couple ideas in mind so


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2008)

Whoa guys, excellent stuff!!! I really like them and will be using all of them. Thanks heaps for spending the time and effort on doing this for me. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep, excellent work guys.


----------

